# BBC Radio 3



## Selby (Nov 17, 2012)

I stumbled upon a long list of archived classical programs on BBC Radio 3.

None of them are "currently available."

Does anyone know how to access these, or if they rotate availability?

thanks!!

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p010lm09


----------



## Winterreisender (Jul 13, 2013)

All episodes of Composer of the Week are available on the UK itunes store as free downloads. Unfortunately these can't be accessed outside of the UK.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Insularity demonstratably at work, or "This ______ is not available in your country"


----------



## Selby (Nov 17, 2012)

Thank you for the responses.

I am super disappointed, I really, really want to hear that program on Koechlin in particular, but I saw at least a dozen different programs I was interested in.

Disappointing. I'm tempted to bad mouth the BBC... Although my beloved US of A isn't exactly known for international generosity, either.

Oh well.


Anyone else have good media - documentaries, radio programs, podcasts - with classical music programs?


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

Insularity? Not really, media is a valuable commodity these days and media producers do all they can to protect their investment especially as control of digital media can be very easily lost.

Anyway Hola Unblocker extension for Firefox or a similar tool might well get you access.


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

The BBC is funded by UK taxes.
I don't think it's unreasonable that its free stuff isn't accessible to those of us who don't fund it.


----------



## Winterreisender (Jul 13, 2013)

Nereffid said:


> The BBC is funded by UK taxes.
> I don't think it's unreasonable that its free stuff isn't accessible to those of us who don't fund it.


From what I have seen as a British national now living in Germany, most BBC Radio programs are available to download as podcast or listen to online. It seems to be just programs containing music where it is not allowed? It is the BBC TV, however, that is entirely unavailable outside the UK. It does seem a little stingy, given that Germany's tax-payer-funded ARD and ZDF allow their programs to be viewed online outside of Germany.

EDIT: on second thoughts, "programs containing music" probably refers to Radio 3's entire output. I am more of a Radio 4 listener, where all of the programs work fine abroad. But interestingly, I can listen to Radio 3 live.


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

Radio programs I think are available for 1 week after broadcast - I have no trouble catching up with something I've missed. But archive material seems only available in the UK.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Nereffid said:


> The BBC is funded by UK taxes.
> I don't think it's unreasonable that its free stuff isn't accessible to those of us who don't fund it.


I just love to goad those whose nation sits on an island 

But I agree with the protection, and it also much more than that: the funding also pays for a projected use, and royalties for the recorded performances and greater royalties on modern and contemporary works. Wider use than the projected traffic as per the population of the U.K. would increase those costs.

It is also more than a pity there is not more international cooperation regarding such programs, wherever they originate, as quality programs on the arts in general are a good ambassador for the country which produces them.

Right or wrong (usually wrong via copyright violation) one can readily online access huge chunks of the popular culture from a place, and that, instead of the fine arts, becomes the general worldwide ambassador for that nation's culture.


----------



## Selby (Nov 17, 2012)

I would happily pay for access to some of these programs. They should make that an option.


----------



## Svelte Silhouette (Nov 7, 2013)

PetrB said:


> I just love to goad those whose nation sits on an island


An island

grr, pah, phooey

We're actually a Lilliputian continent comprising 4 countries of which one is a divided island half of whom use the dreaded Euro.

Our once great Empire still has The Commonwealth hanging by a thread.

Flag waving alert, beware!


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

RudyKens said:


> An island
> 
> grr, pah, phooey
> 
> ...


The U.K. is an island, off shore from _the peninsula which is Europe,_ the Aral mountains being the divide between that peninsula and the Asian Continent from which that peninsula projects.

This is basic geography, flags be damned


----------



## Svelte Silhouette (Nov 7, 2013)

I don't believe in Europe and the earth is flat.

I asked my dad about geography but he just told me to ask my mum as she always knew where everything was.

We have a proper ruler who sits on a big chair and wears a crown.

PS. I think you meant the Urals in Orwellian Eurasia.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Whatever happened to Globalization?


----------



## Svelte Silhouette (Nov 7, 2013)

The earth is flat so globalization is an impossibility besides which all of us not on the top bit would fall off, silly.

My LP records are flat also so I know what flat looks like.


----------



## Svelte Silhouette (Nov 7, 2013)

I thought the world was flat as a child and that all of the land on it was floating in like a bath which God watched over and would sink anyone who was naughty. I was smart enough to know that water runs off flat things and that it needed a lot of water to overflow a bath.


----------



## Wood (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

RudyKens said:


> I asked my dad about geography but he just told me to ask my mum as she always knew where everything was.


_Nice _



RudyKens said:


> We have a proper ruler who sits on a big chair and wears a crown.


Yes, and all the citizens are the ruler's children, who feel comforted by the fact that either Big Mum or Big Dad are always 'at home.' For those citizens, it is like never having to grow up or leave home 



RudyKens said:


> PS. I think you meant the Urals in Orwellian Eurasia.


I stand corrected, and yes, I meant the Ural mountains.


----------



## Wood (Feb 21, 2013)

PetrB said:


> Yes, and all the *citizens* are the ruler's children, who feel comforted by the fact that either Big Mum or Big Dad are always 'at home.' For those *citizens*, it is like never having to grow up or leave home


Actually, we are not 'citizens', but 'subjects' of Her Britannic Majesty. We are subject to her will.


----------



## Muse Wanderer (Feb 16, 2014)

Selby said:


> I stumbled upon a long list of archived classical programs on BBC Radio 3.
> 
> None of them are "currently available."
> 
> ...


You are welcome for a BBC3, wine and cheese party any time at my humble abode. :cheers::cheers:

Or else try a Virtual Private Network (VPN) with a server that is UK based.

That way your IP address would be nicely British and you can hoard the BBC archive at your delight.

Of course all at the expense of my monthly TV tax but never mind that .... sigh


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Wood said:


> Actually, we are not 'citizens', but 'subjects' of Her Britannic Majesty. We are subject to her will.


As some Americans like to say: With a gun, you're a citizen. Without one, you're a subject.


----------

